# Everyone meet Ava!



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

So we have our outside dog Tucker getting up in years. He's a rottie/pitt mix and has been a fabulous chicken dog and guard. Super sweet guy, but pees on everything so no go inside for him! lol

We adopted him 5 years ago so no idea how old he is. Our GSD is going on 13 years old now and is getting too old to play with him. And our house dog Zoey (tiny JRT) is just too high strung for him.

So we interviewed a few adult dogs from the local rescue and all of them ended up being chicken killers.

Then the rescue called with an idea. I said NO PUPPIES. I don't like puppies. I mean, they are cute but SO MUCH WORK.

Well.... they had a litter of 2 week old shar pei/shepherd mix puppies dropped off. Fast forward to last week, we adopted Ava just 4 days shy of her 8 week birthday on the day of her spay (what an introduction poor girl).

Next Tuesday we're having a very awesome dog trainer start here at the house with 4, 90 minute sessions. Then once her vaccines are up to date we'll go to group classes. This trainer trains dogs and other exotic animals for television and live shows. She knows her stuff and uses positive reinforcement methods.

So please welcome Ava, our newest addition and at the very least a chicken guardian dog and playmate to Tucker.  We don't know how big she's going to be. But on her 8 week birthday (Sunday) she was 11 pounds even. Everydog loves her but the little house dog, who actually tried to play with her once now instead of growling. So she's growing on everyone. I never thought I'd have a puppy... But so far potty training is way easier than I remember when our GSD was a puppy! This girl has not pooped inside yet once! She barks, I take her out, she pees and poops, and I praise her and bring her back in. A few pee accidents, but I have hard floors so no biggie.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Super cute!


----------



## macmad (Mar 24, 2017)

Sweetie!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh I'm in love with Ava!


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

adorable!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

She is adorable


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

The trainer wants me to come up with 5 written goals of the one on one training.

I'm thinking

#1 "Come"
#2 "Drop it"

Not sure what else. No tricks, just working commands. She'll learn sit and all that in puppy class (or I can just teach it)


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Leave it


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

How cute! How about lay down?


----------



## Karen (Jun 22, 2010)

"Wait" is a good command, useful in many, many situations. Wait before crossing a street, wait before eating one's supper, chasing that duck, etc.,


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Come
Wait
Leave it
Take it
Sit
Off (for jumping on people)
Down (lay down)


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

So cute!


----------



## bamaherd (Jun 14, 2017)

Our lab will "dance" by standing up and putting his front paws in your hands. "gimme 10" While sitting he'll tap your hands with his front paws. "shake" he will shake on whichever side you indicate.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How cute.


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Well Ava is growing like a weed! And so smart. She already knows:

Sit (verbal and hand signal and will sit even from a laying position)
Lay (verbal and hand signal)
Shake
Wait
Drop it
Leave it
Come
Inside


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

That is awesome


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

"Back off" is invaluable in a livestock situation.


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

I've been using "leave it" I guess as "back off". At least in regards to chickens. lol


goathiker said:


> "Back off" is invaluable in a livestock situation.


----------

